# configurer un modem netgear avec orange



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2008)

bonsoir,
j'écris pour un ami, qui vient de faire switché son père, alléluia !!!:love:
mais n'ayant pas le dégroupage, étant chez orange, l'imac 20" acheté hier est connecté a un modem netgear DG834G, quelqu'un sait-il configuré ce modem ?
car là rien ne marche, ni en ethernet ni en wifi...
merci beaucoup de vos lumières


----------



## cameleone (11 Juillet 2008)

Salut !

Beaucoup de documentation disponible en ligne pour cet excellent modem...

Le manuel

Le tutoriel très bien fait (sélectionner le modèle correspondant sur la page), à suivre pour une mise en service rapide...

Avec ça, normalement, ton ami ne devrait pas avoir du mal à configurer la connexion de son père.


----------



## IceandFire (11 Juillet 2008)

danke ! shön !!! muchos gratias, thanks, MERCI  :love:


----------



## cameleone (11 Juillet 2008)

De nada... 
En passant, c'est un modem-routeur 
 - relativement simple à configurer ;
 - fiable et efficace.

J'en sais quelque chose, j'en utilise un depuis quelque temps déjà, et il me donne entière satisfaction.


----------

